# News from the IBO Worlds



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Staff shooters don't ask questions.........they just do as they are told!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

They don't have a meeting until a couple more weeks I believe is what I was told


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

I was told it was going to be at seven springs again


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

harley said:


> I was told it was going to be at seven springs again


Yep, as far as I know 2 years at 7 Springs then back to Ellicotteville. Not sure about the Triple crown shoots, I do have a feeling one of them will be changing locations. But that is just my guess judging from the whirlwind that was...


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Staff shooters don't ask questions.........they just do as they are told!


aye aye captain!


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

Third leg will be moving is what I was told by someone I trust. They cannot make necessary adjustments to shoot site. Also noticed that the shoot dates out to 2020 link of not on the website anymore. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Someone told me the same that the only announcement made was that third leg wont be back at Clarendon.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks, if anyone else hears something, please share.

btw, I thought it was interesting that ASA scheduled on top of Winter and Spring IBO date, it not a big deal, but I don't remember it ever happening before. ???


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

allxs said:


> thanks, if anyone else hears something, please share.
> 
> btw, I thought it was interesting that ASA scheduled on top of Winter and Spring IBO date, it not a big deal, but I don't remember it ever happening before. ???


I wondered the same thing, really going to hurt IBO numbers

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

ASA schedule is already out for next year. Maybe it's the other way around.


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

sagecreek said:


> ASA schedule is already out for next year. Maybe it's the other way around.


I really hope you are right! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> ASA schedule is already out for next year. Maybe it's the other way around.


The IBO posted their schedule out to 2020 in 2015. So the IBO schedule has been out a while. It will make it hard for guys that shoot both to go for shooter of the year.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

outbackarcher said:


> The IBO posted their schedule out to 2020 in 2015. So the IBO schedule has been out a while. It will make it hard for guys that shoot both to go for shooter of the year.


Didn't catch that.


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

I looked last night and could not find that schedule anymore

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

If they are dropping Chapman State Park then they need to move that shoot to Ellicottville in the years they [ E-Ville] don't host the World's.

For all the piss!ng and moaning about Chapman being in the middle of nowhere [before the shoot] why does everyone like Seven Springs so much ? Talk about in the middle of nowhere. If you could afford the lodge I can see why it could be nice, but everything about Seven Springs was price gouging. 3.00 for a bottle of water, crappy soybean burgers, not a vendor in sight selling any kind of refreshments or food. I will say the buffet on Friday was nice, Saturday was lackluster.

Yes E-Ville is my backyard, but there are tons of condos/houses available to rent [just call a local realtor] lots of food and drink and if you don't mind a ride the casino is in Salamanca with a motel and a nice buffet. Also a Holiday Inn Express near the Casino. Oh and the locals love having us in their town and don't price gouge us. Lets go back next year !!!


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> If they are dropping Chapman State Park then they need to move that shoot to Ellicottville in the years they [ E-Ville] don't host the World's.
> 
> For all the piss!ng and moaning about Chapman being in the middle of nowhere [before the shoot] why does everyone like Seven Springs so much ? Talk about in the middle of nowhere. If you could afford the lodge I can see why it could be nice, but everything about Seven Springs was price gouging. 3.00 for a bottle of water, crappy soybean burgers, not a vendor in sight selling any kind of refreshments or food. I will say the buffet on Friday was nice, Saturday was lackluster.
> 
> Yes E-Ville is my backyard, but there are tons of condos/houses available to rent [just call a local realtor] lots of food and drink and if you don't mind a ride the casino is in Salamanca with a motel and a nice buffet. Also a Holiday Inn Express near the Casino. Oh and the locals love having us in their town and don't price gouge us. Lets go back next year !!!


I'm not sure where you stayed but I can assure you there is way more condos and hotels and restaurants near 7 springs than E vile I agree 7springs is expensive but if you don't want to pay the big money you can drive 15 to 20 minutes and stay in donegal or somerset you can stay in somerset for $70 a night with lots of hotels to choose from


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I stayed 1/2 mile from the lodge and spent 80 bucks for food for the whole week for me and the wife. I didnt think that was to bad.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

We stayed in and on site condo 158.00 a man plus about 50.00 a man for food and are favorite beverage I am not complaining.


----------



## SWAG (Jul 15, 2012)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> If they are dropping Chapman State Park then they need to move that shoot to Ellicottville in the years they [ E-Ville] don't host the World's.
> 
> For all the piss!ng and moaning about Chapman being in the middle of nowhere [before the shoot] why does everyone like Seven Springs so much ? Talk about in the middle of nowhere. If you could afford the lodge I can see why it could be nice, but everything about Seven Springs was price gouging. 3.00 for a bottle of water, crappy soybean burgers, not a vendor in sight selling any kind of refreshments or food. I will say the buffet on Friday was nice, Saturday was lackluster.
> 
> Yes E-Ville is my backyard, but there are tons of condos/houses available to rent [just call a local realtor] lots of food and drink and if you don't mind a ride the casino is in Salamanca with a motel and a nice buffet. Also a Holiday Inn Express near the Casino. Oh and the locals love having us in their town and don't price gouge us. Lets go back next year !!!


It is obvious that you are biased toward E-ville and I probably would be too if I lived there. But it my own experience, E-ville is the most expensive place that I have ever attended for any archery shoot. Yes they do have a lot houses and condos but they are proud of them. A lot of them don't even have A/C. Restaurants are pretty slim picking too unless you want to pay $30 for a pork chop or $15 for a sandwich. My group usually spends around $350 at 7 Springs for lodging and $800 at E-ville.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Ellicottville is much better IMO than Seven Springs, more things to do and more places to eat. Plenty of restaurants downtown and the restaurant in the hotel is pretty good as well. And its much closer to civilization, 20 minutes and you're in a city with restaurants and a walmart for anything you need. After the first year at Seven Springs I won't go back. I'll take Ellicottville anytime.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

I have been to both places multiple times and Ellicottville gets my vote...less expensive too


----------



## Crayton8700 (Dec 30, 2014)

I think seven springs is a great location if your worried about restaurants and civilization look on a map and realize your 20 minutes from Connellsville Pa. A city with a Walmart and plenty of things to do. 

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

What about snowshoe?


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

outbackarcher said:


> What about snowshoe?


 We going to Snowshoe in 2018?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Not that I know of. Just wondering everyone's thoughts.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

My vote is for Snowshoe


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Haven't been to Snowshoe but I prefer Ellicottville to Seven Springs.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

RickT said:


> Haven't been to Snowshoe but I prefer Ellicottville to Seven Springs.


Last time I went to the worlds was Snowshoe in 2000 and 2001. Beautiful place but it was in the middle of NOWHERE!


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> Yes E-Ville is my backyard, but there are tons of condos/houses available to rent [just call a local realtor] lots of food and drink and if you don't mind a ride the casino is in Salamanca with a motel and a nice buffet. Also a Holiday Inn Express near the Casino. Oh and the locals love having us in their town and don't price gouge us. Lets go back next year !!!


BS on the no price gouging!


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

NO SNOWSHOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The middle of nowhere. Too much fog. No choice in where to stay.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

bowjoe1800 said:


> NO SNOWSHOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The middle of nowhere. Too much fog. No choice in where to stay.


I thought everyone liked being able to park and not move the car until you left.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

outbackarcher said:


> I thought everyone liked being able to park and not move the car until you left.


That would be nice!!! As long as it doesn't cost an arm and a leg to stay there.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

I liked when they had the worlds at snowshoe would probably attend if it was there again


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Snowshoe is a beautiful place but definitely in the middle of nowhere and all ski resorts are very expensive but with snowshoe you don't have much to choose from when looking for lodging and food


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't mean to start a pissing match about Ellicottville, just thought it would be a great place to replace Chapman State Park for next year. To the guys that stay and bring their own food and don't eat on the grounds sure it is cheap to do it that way. When I go I spend the day 8-10 hours on the site, I wander and support the vendors and love meeting up with old friends/shooters from the past and shoot the practice butts. With that amount of time spent on the site I like something to eat now and again and the options at Seven Springs were crappy Soy burgers or a chicken breast with barbeque sauce that were overpriced and 3.00 bottles of water. At E-ville it was a 3 minute ride to town and get whatever you wanted.

And I did not mention the motel in town as they are outrageous everyday and if you need more head north or south on 219 and in 7-8 miles you can be in Springville or Salamanca. Also my compliments are based on what all of the other shooters tell me when they ask me where I am from. Just sayin !! Again my vote to replace Chapman for next year is E-Ville.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

dustinC said:


> Third leg will be moving is what I was told by someone I trust. They cannot make necessary adjustments to shoot site. Also noticed that the shoot dates out to 2020 link of not on the website anymore.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 Shoot dates are still listed on News page. 6th line down in "Latest" column.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

To much fog and rain at Snowshoe for me. I have been to every World shoot since 1995 . One year even got to only shoot 12 shots and it was over because of weather.Shootoffs cancelled another year because of fog. Remembered shooting the Eagle eye in pouring rain.No thanks. I don't find Ski Resorts to be very shooter friendly with the very rough terrain at them.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

It seems like a lot of folks do not understand how much land something like this takes and they also want shoots around bigger cities. The problem is there isn't enough acreage around bigger cities with all the commodities that some want. I'd like to see a shoot somewhere in Va or Tn?


----------



## tlrray (Jun 14, 2015)

How about Michigan. Never in MI always to the south .


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I would love to see it at Snowshoe again. I thought it was the best venue we have had. I have been to over 20 IBO World shoots.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

heh said:


> I would love to see it at Snowshoe again. I thought it was the best venue we have had. I have been to over 20 IBO World shoots.


I agree, Snowshoe was a great place for the shoot and great for the family.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd like anyplace that we're not required to ride the ski lifts. I hate having to hold all my equipment on those things.


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

All the locations and dates are posted on the website. 3rd leg is posted as TBA!


----------

